# Hello, help and can I join you?



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I wonder if I can join you.  Im not actually having IUI yet but am starting the Menopur injections tomorrow for 3 cycles then, if that fails and I can lose a bit of weight, I start IUI.

Ive done 15 cycles of clomid, all BFN    I begged my consultant to give me the injectables while I wait on the IUI list and try and lose some weight.  I dont O unmedicated so no chance of a natural conception for me  

So, tomorrow is my first injection.  Im on 75iu of Menopur and will be using an Autoject to administer the jag.  Must admit Im a bit nervous.  I do have some questions though I wonder if you girls could help me?

1.  Does it hurt?  haha  seems obvious but reading on the net some people say it stings like mad and others say it hardly hurts at all.  Just wondered what the general experience was from you girls?

2.  Is there a best time to inject?  My clinic told me any time is ok as long as you inject same time every day?

3.  Reason for question 2 is that Im wondering if there are any nasty side effects?  Didnt have any on Clomid but was wondering if I should inject late so I can sleep any side effects off.  If there arent many then maybe morning would be best?

4.  Are any of you girls taking the injections but not having IUI?  If so, do you get a trigger shot to make you ovulate or do they just let you go on your own?

Ok, I think thats enough questions for now!  Thanks very much for your help, look forward to meeting you all and reading your replies.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello there Witchie Poo Cat (cool name by the way   )

I am currently injecting Menopur (although we are having IUI) and can honestly say that the injections aren't as bad as you think they are going to be.  In my experience, they do sting a little but nothing that makes you say ouch!  Are you going to be injecting yourself?  My DH has been doing mine and I picked a little tip up of one of the girls on the donor thread, which is that you cough just as the injection is going in and you really cant feel a thing!  Well worth a try.

On my last cycle I injected on a morning and this time on an evening and haven't really noticed a difference in side effects.  Speaking of which the only one I seem to have had is headaches but drinking lots of water will help with this.

Wishing you loads of luck with your injections and this cycle - hoping its a BFP for you  

Helly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi witchie poo
i'm all done with IUI but i can answer some of your questions

1) yes the jabs hurt a bit..depends what your pain threshold is! its like a sting but goes away after a few mins

2) the clinic is correct, any time as long as its the same time every day. didnt have any side effects except for an itchy lump after the trigger jab which hung around for a couple of days. i chose to inject in the evening, just before bed simply cos dh was doing it and i was a right baby and needed tlc after every one so it was nice just to hop in and snuggle together afterwards 

hope that helps

kj x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls, I knew I could rely on you tell me it straight 

Well Ive done the first one this morning.  Messed up the first syringe (forgot to flick the air bubble out of the ampoule so only had 0.5cc of fluid - duh!).  Anyway, got it right second time around and after fighting with a stubborn air bubble managed to administer it myself.  Thought DH was going to be here to help oversee things and make sure I didnt wimp out but had to go into work at 5am today so did it myself.

Ok, now its done Im worried Ive done something wrong, can you girls ease my mind?

First of all, when I pulled the autoinjector away after the injection the needle was poking out the end.  Is that right?  I thought the needle would have sprung back up into the injector when it was done?

When the injector was administering the injection I did see the yellow guage go past the window but it was in full view when it stopped administering.  I waited a full 10 seconds and when it didnt move any more I took it out, withdrew the syringe and noticed that it was, in fact, empty (apart from a tiny bit above the plunger).  Is this right?

DH will be here tomorrow to help me and make sure Im doing it right but if you girls have used the auto injector before and can put my mind at rest that would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry witchie poo i never used the auto injector..perhaps you should ring your clinic to check?

kj x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I used the injector pen for Puregon & IUI

What you desribe with the pen sounds ok, the needle doesn't go back into the pen (well not in the one I used) & the ampule sounds like it should!

I would check with the clinic though to be on the safe side!

Good luck hon

xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry I cant help either - we dont use the injectorpen.
Hope you rang the clinic and they confirmed you had done it right  
helly
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds to me like you did everything right  

I have used the autoinjector myself and the needle doesn't go back in.
You should see the yellow indicator go passed and it should still be in view when done, once the lines go passed. And of course you did count 10secs, which is right.

I really wouldn't worry sweetie thats your first one done successfully! 
By the next one you'll be a pro!

Why dont you join us on IUI girls part 161, you would be more than welcome x
I wish you loads of luck with all your tx  


Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello Witchie Poo!! great to see your on to IUI at last hun!!

The auto injector sounds completely right, I finished my injections yesterday ( 12 days of them! ) and what you described is exactly right, so dont worry everything you've done is spot on, it only stings a little bit, you get so used to it!!  I was on 150 iu.

Well I'm due to be basted tomorrow so had pregnyl today to make me ovulate...now that one stings!!  

Good luck hun, let us know how you get on!!  

Hi helly, nice to " see" you chick, good luck for your tx too, when's basting day?  

Hi SweetPea, how's the 2WW going? Will be joining you tomorrow  

Sending you all lots of


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your replies and for the reassurance.  I did ring the clinic and everything is fine, just me panicking needlessly as usual!

Today is day 3 of the injections and am getting used to them.  Seems my right leg stings but my left leg doesnt so at least I will be pain free every other day   

Kizzy - Im not on IUI yet, just injectables alone.  Am still losing weight for IUI which will start in new year if if I can get the weight off.  Good luck with basting  

Got my scan booked for Tuesday and am feeling nervous as Ive not had one before.  I know it will be fine and I have to start getting used to getting undressed from the waist down if Im going to carry on with IF treatment!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hiya, sorry i read your post wrong, I thought you were injecting for IUI!! So its like taking your clomid but this time you are injecting Fertility drugs instead?

My basting went well, good sample, good follies, its down to nature now!!  Clinic said once spermies meet egg it only takes a few hours to fertilize, then it takes 6 days to reach uterus and another 6 days to implant!!  

Trying not to think about it too much tho, will just let nature do its thing!

Good luck for your scan chick xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hiya

I'm the same as you - on menopur injections but dont need IUI have been pg(well I dont need IUI/IVF yet..!!??)  So basically it is OI for now.  And ....I am / was also at Leigh!!  Do you see Mr Chandler or Harris?

I have just finished the last of the OI's - so cant have any more on the NHS so will have to go private.

You are doing everything right by the sound of things.  The injector pens are so much better to use than normal injections - once the yellow marker doesn;t move you can move the injector straight away.  Just ask if you have any questions as we probably going through the same thing!

Anyway - good luck with everything!

Take care

Molly x


----------

